# 2012 Cannondale EVO2



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Any one interest in this EVO2 in brand new condition size 52cm black with SRAM Red ?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes.... if it's free, I'd take it, even if 54 is my size!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Photo?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice try Dan. 
Fornaca I will some some photos by tomorrow.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Just curious, why are you trying to sell? I just got a SS 2010 HM and thought the evo was next best thing..


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

4 sell just after.. what.. 4 weeks ??


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe its too heavy so he's getting a ultimate.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

fornaca68 said:


> Photo?


Fornaca,

Took a few shots of the bike and all original package comes with the bike.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Same Q... why the sale?? I'm just about to order my 54cm tomorrow, but I'm half tempted to compress my spine and buy your 52cm instead


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Let's talk the asking price is well below MSRP and it will be pack & ship by LBS.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is a brand new bike came with Warranty & all original documents.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I hate to ask again but why are you selling it?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just don't need it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Just don't need it.


That's not a good reason! I have many bikes, I don't really 'need' them all but...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

We had 4 bikes and no room for the EVO.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

It may not be your intent, but you're not really fully answering the question that is being asked. Respectfully, you seem to be less than forthcoming as to why you are selling the Evo. So let me rephrase the question... why is the Evo leaving your stable and not one of your other steeds? Is there something you don't like about it? Do you find it inferior in some way to your other bikes? Is there something lacking in the ride or feel of the Evo?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

How about incorrect size and don't like the color.


----------



## sovereign (May 27, 2010)

zamboni said:


> How about incorrect size and don't like the color.


How is the Evo sizing different than the other Cannondale Supersix that you ride (or used to ride)?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

How much are you selling it for?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

How much are you selling it for?


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

hmmm, fishy


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Gunnar75 said:


> hmmm, fishy


exactly - I mean if you want top dollar just put it on ebay rather than going through a specialist forum...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You both were wrong I'm not in a hurry to get rid of the bike beside I don't want to pay the eBay listing, that is the reason why I gave the forum a try.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

you can still return it if less than 30 days,,


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

zamboni said:


> How about incorrect size and don't like the color.


OK... as a person that appears to be a very experienced cyclist and that has a stable full of Cannondale's that all have near exact same geometry, how did you end up with an Evo that was the wrong size and color?


----------



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

Is the 15.18 pounds with the platform pedals and reflectors?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

chat2rsl said:


> Is the 15.18 pounds with the platform pedals and reflectors?


Correct.


----------



## mmhef2 (Aug 16, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Any one interest in this EVO2 in brand new condition size 52cm black with SRAM Red ?


Do you still have it?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nope, sold it.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Any Di2 Evo's get delivered yet?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

YB1 said:


> Any Di2 Evo's get delivered yet?


I think I've heard of one... I'd love to get tha matte grey/black colorway on a mechanical-ready frameset...


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

Bumping this one because I'm STILL waiting for my bike. Any information on this subject would be appreciated, my dealer is kind of hard to get in touch with sometime.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

YB1 said:


> Bumping this one because I'm STILL waiting for my bike. Any information on this subject would be appreciated, my dealer is kind of hard to get in touch with sometime.


I've had one for a few months now, haven't seen any others. Actually just sold it on eBay.


----------



## YB1 (May 14, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> I've had one for a few months now, haven't seen any others. Actually just sold it on eBay.



Yeah but didn't get one of the only ones to go out before the shut down? We're talking Shimano DA Di2 Evo's. just to be clear.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

YB1 said:


> Yeah but didn't get one of the only ones to go out before the shut down? We're talking Shimano DA Di2 Evo's. just to be clear.


Got it September 16th.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

^Incredible.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Incredible, can afford an $11,000 bike but no money left over for a decent camera!


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

IMO That black/green evo was not a good color choice by cannondale.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Lil Dale said:


> Incredible, can afford an $11,000 bike but no money left over for a decent camera!


Sorry to disappoint you, but I really don't care about cameras. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> I really don't care about cameras. :thumbsup:


Big difference between crappy cameras and crappy photos!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Lil Dale said:


> Big difference between crappy cameras and crappy photos!


Nah. Crappy camera. Go troll somebody on the photo forum. If you don't have anything constructive to contribute, maybe you should just stop typing and actually go ride a bike if you have one.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry, best I can do for now, not much better than yours but whatever.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Lil Dale said:


> Sorry, best I can do for now, not much better than yours but whatever.


Actually a nice lookin' ride, you do have taste. 

I loved my Ultimate, probably the best (non) paint job, I think. Stealthy.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No one in this forum questioned Trauma-md collection simply the best, minus the camera.....


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

zamboni said:


> No one in this forum questioned Trauma-md collection simply the best, minus the camera.....


Well said Zamboni-nice stuff


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

I'm off out to buy a better camera


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Maybe Santa bring me a camera that isn't a phone.....:idea:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Which brand Nikon or Canon?


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Olympus :ciappa:


----------



## bradendan (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok so you guys get the Evo and sell it within 3 weeks. What gives?.....Looking to get one thinking it will be better then my Supersix-HM. So what are the reasons I should get the EVO?.. Any help here would be appreciated....I do lots of climbing out here in Colorado. Ride my road bike about 100-120 miles a week in season.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

bradendan said:


> Ok so you guys get the Evo and sell it within 3 weeks. What gives?.....Looking to get one thinking it will be better then my Supersix-HM. *So what are the reasons I should get the EVO?*.. Any help here would be appreciated....I do lots of climbing out here in Colorado. Ride my road bike about 100-120 miles a week in season.


C'mon, you know there's nothing rational about buying an EVO when you already own a HiMod. But the bike is lighter and it's cool looking. Those are are your reasons.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

bradendan said:


> Ok so you guys get the Evo and sell it within 3 weeks. What gives?.....Looking to get one thinking it will be better then my Supersix-HM. So what are the reasons I should get the EVO?.. Any help here would be appreciated....I do lots of climbing out here in Colorado. Ride my road bike about 100-120 miles a week in season.


Actually I sold mine and bought another EVO, so I'm definitely sticking with it. It's lighter and a better descender than the SuperSix HM. There are more comparative reviews in this forum if you search.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just spent 3 days on an Evo. i will tell you that the Evo is lighter, it reacts to any input of power and climbs like a goat. but, coming down hill, i personally believe the Super Six feel more sure footed.
i believe the fork on the Evo is what the difference is, but, i am not an engineer.

i want an Evo, but, i will wait for the Evo II. i am sure they will beef up the front end.

this is just my opinion on 3 days of riding one. please, do not take offense and blast me. 

but, this might explain why there are so many Evos being sold on E-bay.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

good veloci, I just won an auction there for a 56 evo like 45 min ago lol! at least paid a lot less than expected and seen in similar auctions. now lets hope for the best.. coming from a caad9, which I love, I really hope to get some help with ascends and cornering, which are my main weakness so far...


----------



## sovereign (May 27, 2010)

trauma-md said:


> Actually I sold mine and bought another EVO, so I'm definitely sticking with it. It's lighter and a *better descender than the SuperSix HM.* There are more comparative reviews in this forum if you search.





veloci1 said:


> I just spent 3 days on an Evo. i will tell you that the Evo is lighter, it reacts to any input of power and climbs like a goat. *but, coming down hill, i personally believe the Super Six feel more sure footed.*
> 
> i believe the fork on the Evo is what the difference is, but, i am not an engineer.
> 
> ...



I have had an Evo since mid September. Like trauma-md, I guess I got a good one as well. First thing I noticed, coming down Lookout Mountain, was how solid of a descender the Evo is. Other descents have included Ashcroft and the Maroon Bells (50mph +), as well as some riding in Utah canyon country. Didn't have time to hit Independence Pass (60mph) before the snow hit, but I am looking forward to it next summer. Hell, if asked if there is one thing the Evo excels at I would say it is descending. Mine is not for sale...


----------



## bradendan (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks sovereign for your comments...Live up here in Fort Collins and going to take the EVO for a demo ride from the PROVELO shop on thursday. Looking foward to the climbing and the decents for sure. Should be able to get it close to 60mph to compare it to the SSix....will post when finished....


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice colorway though.


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope there's real talent on these $11k steads. It would be a waste of machinery. Either way, it's great to see such machines in the hands of a few.


----------

